# Anybody ever smoke a hamloaf



## Deer Meat (Oct 18, 2006)

Hello,


    I smoked my first meatloaf this weekend and was wondering if anyone has smoked a hamloaf?  I was thinking of this because I always liked hamloaf better than meatloaf.


Thanks

Dearmeat


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 19, 2006)

OK, explain yourself :roll: ,  I never heard of a hamloaf. :shock:   Tell me about it.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 19, 2006)

Well now that you mention it I really can't say what all of the ingredients are. I know my grandmother would buy it from the local butcher shop. It would come premixed all you had to do was form it into loaves and bake it.

   I am sure this is probably one of those things that has many different names. But is one in the same.


    I will bet that the knowledgeable Dutch has heard of this before. 

I will try and find out more about what the loaf ingredients are and post them.


----------



## meowey (Oct 19, 2006)

I grew up in western Pennsylvania.  I haven't had a hamloaf in years.  If you find a recipe, would you please share it with me.  The next time I'm visiting, I need to remember to bring back a hamloaf or two.  They would be great after being smoked.

Rodger,

It's one of those local food things. If you ever get to Western PA, hamloaf is a must try.

DEER MEAT,

I'm drooling and it's 5:50AM.


Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 19, 2006)

I found alot of  recipes doing a google search, but this one caught my eye.

   This will atleast give everyone an idea of what a hamloaf consists of


1-1/2    pounds of ground baked ham
   1       pound of ground fresh pork
1 tblsp  spicy brown mustard
   1       onion chopped fine
   1        large clove of garlic chopped fine
  1/2 c   quick cook oatmeal (un-cooked)
  1/2 c   milk
   3        eggs beaten
1 tblsp   dried parsley flakes
  1/3 c   brown sugar
  1/3 c   cider vinegar



    This is a good way to use up left over ham after the holidays


----------



## Dutch (Oct 20, 2006)

Here is a basic recipe that we got from one of our customers. We couldn't understand why he always wanted one of his smoked hams boned out and ground when we processed his pork. We finally asked him and he said it was for Ham Loaf and gave us this recipe.

The only change that I make to this recipe is to use Italian Seasoned Bread crumbs.

HAM LOAF

2 1/2 lbs. ground smoked ham
1 lb. ground fresh pork
1 c. bread crumbs
1 1/2 c. milk (scant)
2 eggs
2 tbsp. sugar (scant)
1 tbsp. dry mustard

Mix ham and pork together. Add beaten eggs, sugar and dry mustard. Then alternate scalded milk and cracker crumbs, mix and form into a loaf. Place in bread pan and bake at 350 degrees for 1 1/2 hours.

SAUCE FOR HAM LOAF:
1 can tomato soup (1/2 c.)
1/4 c. mustard
2 tbsp. vinegar
1/4 c. sugar
1/2 c. butter
1 egg yolk
Mix together and simmer 1/2 hour. Serve with ham loaf.


Enjoy!

Dutch


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks dutch,


   That sounds like a good recipe to try, I was also wondering about a sauce to use. 

I have a question????

If you had smoked a ham and then ground the leftovers for a hamloaf to smoke, would that be a waste of time resmoking the ham? would it even take in anymore smoke? I would think the only thing that would get smoke was the fresh pork and other ingredients.

any thoughts on this :?: 


thanks

Deermeat


----------



## Dutch (Oct 26, 2006)

It might seem like a waste of time, but a trip to the smoker will give a bit more flavor to the ground pork.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 26, 2006)

Thanks Dutch


----------



## rubmymeat (Dec 15, 2006)

I have never done a ham loaf but I have done a sausage/hamburgerloaf that is delicious.  I take a long polish sausage(from Battaglia Dist. in Chicago) and wrap it in a few inches of hot cajun sausage.  Then I wrap that in a few inches of ground beef.  I also like to throw some onion in the sausage and hamburger.  It will look like a meatloaf.  I put in on a foil lined pan and cook it at 225 in the smoker.  I take it out when it approaches 200.  The loaf will spicy from the sausage and extremely juicy.  In my opinion it is best eaten on a bun with bbq sauce.  This may be one of the most rich and decadent meals I have ever eaten.  Your mouth will be in heaven but your arteries will telling you to go to hell.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 15, 2006)

Brian, Have you ever had the ham loaf from Daveâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Meats on Route 8 (north of Pittsburgh) Awesome dude! And yeah I bet that would be really good smoked! I like ham loaf better than meatloaf too! :shock:

Bye the way, donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t forget to glaze that ham loaf! 

Now I gotta go find my drool cup! Dammit! :oops:


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 15, 2006)

Daveâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s also has the best Jalepeno Cheese Beef stick I have ever eaten, (I believe he uses Con Yeager spices)  Bye the way, this is not an ad, Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]m just passing some local info to a neighbor, guys! :roll:


----------



## Deer Meat (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks up in smoke. I still have not tried a hamloaf yet but it is on my list.




What type of glaze do you use :?:


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 15, 2006)

This is your basic homestyle Pennsylvania hamloaf and glaze
1 lb ground ham
1-1/2 ground pork
2 eggs
1 cup bread crumbs
3/4 cup milk
a smidgen of ground clove
salt & pepper to taste


glaze
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup water
1/2 tsp. coleman mustard (dry)
apply as much as if you were spraying apple juice on a butt
take it to a safe pork temperatureÂ°


----------

